# Crappie shallow?



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

This time of year are crappie shallow and in similar spots like spring ? Was going to take my parents out and just trying to get best results. We would be going to west branch


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Fish the shallow wood. I’ve been getting great results. 6 foot deep.


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

minnows?


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Also medium Minnows? Or downsize to small?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I caught a bunch Saturday on tubes in 4-5 ft of water. Northeast Ohio but not wb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

matt27wildkid said:


> Also medium Minnows? Or downsize to small?


The bait fish are at their largest of the season right now. Plus, these fish are looking to strap on the feedbag before Winter. I'd go at least with medium, and maybe get a dozen large in the bucket as well and see what works better.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

matt27wildkid said:


> Also medium Minnows? Or downsize to small?


You can probably get by leaving the minnows at home an using jig/bobber with them being shallow feeding.


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes, I agree with Chaunc I got a limit today targeting shallow wood structures. I used a mixture of minnows and Bobby garland jigs in 4-6 ft of water


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I caught little over 100 over a 2 day period using everything from medium sized bass minnows to tubes last week. Most were right up against structure, and depth didn’t seem to matter. 
Managed to get two Saugeye both over 23” along with the crappies at the same location.
Bait fish were present on top both days.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

^^ Caught over 100, but only kept my limit each day. All crappies were firm , fat, and very healthy looking.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Fished Chauncey’s lake had over one limit with my buddy and didn’t find them on bank Wood but didn’t have the time to fish all of my spots! Love fall but hate 5:30 dark! Some areas occupied with others!


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

anyone catching anything from shore in the Portage lakes area.?


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

Specwar said:


> ^^ Caught over 100, but only kept my limit each day. All crappies were firm , fat, and very healthy looking.


Nimi?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Zach Jones said:


> Yes, I agree with Chaunc I got a limit today targeting shallow wood structures. I used a mixture of minnows and Bobby garland jigs in 4-6 ft of water


Took my bro in law out today and hammered the crappies again shallow. We put 20 in the livewell for him that we’re all 12 and better and I kept 14 more for myself that were ten to twelve. The bite is great right now and size of fish is too. Jig and bobber set 3ft deep in 6 ft brush. Not a lot of fish smaller than 9 1/2 were caught today. Threw back over twenty that size. 
Matt27, I don’t use minnows. Haven’t in over ten years. I have plastics than can mimic any live bait. Don’t need to stop at the baitshop unless I just want to visit friends there.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Salt man said:


> Nimi?


Tappan


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice crappie
And a beautiful November day


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

Anyone catching at fish with eggs? I clean 28 fish today about 10 had eggs. I've heard people say crappie spawn in the fall alsobut I still don't believe it. I'm thinking these eggs were never laid due to the jacked up spring weather this year


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Zack once the process of spawn is over the females will start developing eggs not long after for the next year. Some eggs are always not deposited completely during the spawn! Ohio Craps don’t spawn twice but I know in Florida they have proof of it! Some gills do in Ohio with the right temps!


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

Is anyone getting out this week?


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone still getting crappie shallow?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ll let you know tomorrow evening after I get back from the lake,


----------



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

I've often cought crappie in the shallows up into December.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I did today.


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

Same here


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

how shallow were fishing? A few feet? Deeper?


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

kingbaiter13 said:


> how shallow were fishing? A few feet? Deeper?


I caught them from 4-15ft. I was planning on getting out tomorrow also but the wind is going to be 15-20 mph


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Zach Jones said:


> I caught them from 4-15ft. I was planning on getting out tomorrow also but the wind is going to be 15-20 mph


I got out yesterday in that wind. I love my home lake because there’s always some place to get out of the wind and still catch fish. Me and a buddy put two limits of ten to twelve inch crappies in the box. Three perch too. Not many with jig and bobber as most of those spots were out in the wind and we didn’t try them. Casting twistertails on 1/8 oz heads in 8 to 15 ft paid off for us. Hopeing to get a couple more days in before I put the boat away.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm going to try tomorrow at Delaware. I'll let you know how I do. Shore fishing. Drove around Wednesday night. 7 cars at Sherwood ramp. 1 With a small boat trailer. Went to Capp's cove next. 6 Cars there.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

CFIden said:


> I'm going to try tomorrow at Delaware. I'll let you know how I do. Shore fishing. Drove around Wednesday night. 7 cars at Sherwood ramp. 1 With a small boat trailer. Went to Capp's cove next. 6 Cars there.


Didn't make it to Delaware yesterday as planned but did make it out to the pond we had luck for crappie this spring in Morrow Co. Yep. They were in the same wood they were in this spring. Lindy hair jig with small gulp minnow 18" deep. Very subtle bight. Would just slightly bob a 1" bobber and then slowly move it. Caught 6 crappie and 1 nice gill. Missed more than I caught. Fish were on the wood. Spent more time retying jigs than fishing. Fished 2 hours. Pretty cold.


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

1st time getting a fish Ohio Crappie Slam a Magnolia, black, and white crappie over 13 today.


----------

